# MySQL flush: "Access denied. "You need the RELOAD privilege for this operation"



## Eistee (28. August 2004)

Hi,
ich hab eine Tabelle in meiner Datenbank die einen Überhang von 6.104 bytes hat.
Wenn ich nun per PHPMyAdmin diese Tabelle fluschen will (Operationen --> Flush Table), so wird mir folgende Fehlermeldung angezeigt:


> MySQL meldet:
> 
> 
> #1227 - Access denied. You need the RELOAD privilege for this operation


Woran liegt das und wie kann ichs beheben? Ich vermute nämlich dass dieser Überhang bei einem meiner Scripte einen Fehler erzeugt...


----------



## tefla (28. August 2004)

Steht doch da woran das liegt.

ACCESS DENIED - Du hast also keine ausreichenden Benutzerrechte um die DB zu reloaden/flushen. 

Beheben kannst du es in dem du dir das Recht in der MySQL User Tabelle gibst, aber ich bezweifle das du hier ausreichend Rechte dann hast.

Webpack ?


----------

